# 

## homecactus

Witam,
Mam następujący dylemat, który pewnie powtarza się w wielu przypadkach.
Postanowiłem wybudować dom. Złożyłem wniosek o "warunki techniczne projektowania i wykonania sieci oraz przyłączy wodociągowego i kanalizacyjnego".

Warunki były niezbędne do złożenia razem z wnioskiem o pozwolenie na budowę domu.
Do wybudowania jest 120mb sieci wodociągowej i kanalizacyjnej w drodze gminnej, oraz (jako że budujemy z sąsiadami) - po 3 przyłącza.

W warunkach, oprócz parametrów technicznych dot. sieci (średnice itd), napisane jest że: 
" po odbiorze wykonaną sieć należy przekazać nieodpłatnie na stan majątkowy urzędu miejskiego
Urząd miejski przyjmuje nieodpłatnie w konserwację sieć wodociągową/kanalizacyjną po dostarczeniu dokumentacji powykonawczej"

Warunki zostały przeze mnie odebrane, i podpisane " Odebrałem, nazwisko". 


Czy mogę (pomimo podpisania warunków), żądać zwrotu kosztów, lub też jakiejś formy odpłatnego nabycia sieci (części w drodze, a oczywiście nie oczekuję zwrotu kosztów przyłączy) przez gminę/spółki wodne? Czy czeka nas tylko finansowanie przedsięwzięcia wraz z sąsiadami na własny koszt (120m wody i kanalizacji, około 250zł/mb = 30tys zł)

Znalazłem ciekawe materiały w internecie, ale w nich mowa o żądaniu odpłatnego przejęcia na mocy umowy (cytat poniżej). Czy warunki mogą być traktowane jak umowa przez spółki wodne?

załączam cyt. (przeklejony z forum prawo.wieszjak.pl   - http://prawo.wieszjak.pl/forum/threa...-przylacza.htm)

Pozdrawiam

"Budowa przyłączy
Zgodnie z orzeczeniem Sądu Najwyższego, realizację budowy przyłączy do sieci do lokalizacji wodomierza głównego i urządzenia pomiarowego zapewnia na własny koszt osoba ubiegająca się o przyłączenie nieruchomości do sieci – art. 15 ust. 2 ustawy z 7 czerwca 2001 r. o zbiorowym zaopatrzeniu w wodę i zbiorowym odprowadzaniu ścieków.

Zgodnie z aktualną definicją ustawową, przyłącze kanalizacyjne to odcinek przewodu łączącego wewnętrzną instalację kanalizacyjną w nieruchomości odbiorcy usług z siecią kanalizacyjną, za pierwszą studzienką, licząc od strony budynku, a w przypadku jej braku – do granicy nieruchomości gruntowej. Innymi słowy (w pewnym uproszczeniu), odcinek przewodu łączący nieruchomość od granicy działki z siecią kanalizacyjną nie jest przyłączem, a więc nie ma podstaw do obciążania odbiorcy obowiązkiem czy kosztami jego budowy.

Gdyby odbiorca na własny koszt wybudował tę część instalacji, miałby wówczas prawo żądać zwrotu kosztów od przedsiębiorstwa. Wynika to z art. 31 ust. 1 powołanej ustawy. Stanowi on, że osoby, które wybudowały z własnych środków urządzenia wodociągowe i urządzenia kanalizacyjne, mogą je przekazywać odpłatnie gminie lub przedsiębiorstwu wodociągowo-kanalizacyjnemu na warunkach uzgodnionych w umowie. Potwierdził to Sąd Najwyższy, który stwierdził, że wybudowany przez inwestora poza nieruchomością odcinek przewodu kanalizacyjnego, w zakresie, w jakim łączy wewnętrzną instalację kanalizacyjną danej nieruchomości z istniejącą siecią kanalizacyjną, stanowi urządzenie kanalizacyjne, o którym mowa w art. 31 ust. 1 ustawy z 7 czerwca 2001 roku o zbiorowym zaopatrzeniu w wodę i zbiorowym odprowadzaniu ścieków. W związku z tym osoby, które same, w celu przyłączenia się do sieci wodno-kanalizacyjnej sfinansowały budowę urządzenia wodociągowego lub urządzenia kanalizacyjnego znajdującego się poza ich działkami, nawet gdy urządzenia te służyć miały jedynie zaspokajaniu potrzeb danej prywatnej nieruchomości, mogą liczyć na zwrot kosztów budowy tych urządzeń. Zgodnie bowiem z powołanym wyżej przepisem mogą one przekazywać odpłatnie gminie lub przedsiębiorstwu wodociągowo-kanalizacyjnemu przedmiotowe urządzenia na warunkach uzgodnionych w umowie.

Przy tym trzeba podkreślić, że należność za przekazane urządzenia wodociągowe i urządzenia kanalizacyjne może być rozłożona na raty lub uwzględniona w rozliczeniach za zbiorowe zaopatrzenie w wodę i zbiorowe odprowadzanie ścieków. Natomiast w wypadku braku stosownej umowy możliwe jest sądowe dochodzenie zwrotu poczynionych nakładów. Roszczenie osoby, która na własny koszt wybudowała urządzenia wodociągowe i kanalizacyjne, nie ulega przedawnieniu.

Uchwała Sądu Najwyższego z dnia 13.09.2007 r., sygn. akt III CZP 79/07
"

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam,
> Mam następujący dylemat, który pewnie powtarza się w wielu przypadkach.
> Postanowiłem wybudować dom. Złożyłem wniosek o "warunki techniczne projektowania i wykonania sieci oraz przyłączy wodociągowego i kanalizacyjnego".
> "


Masz 3 wyjscia:
 - grzecznie siec wtbudowac i przekazac
 - isc na wojne z gmina,  zadajac zaprzestania nielegalnych praktyk (nakazanie wybudowani sieci na koszt wlasny) i wybudowanie sieci przez gmine (ale wtedy sie pewnie nie doczekasz, bo nie ma kasy)
 - albo wybudowac, przekazac, a potem zadac zwrotu pieniedzy podpierajac sie tym, ze zadanie wybudowania sieci przez Ciebie jest nielegalne.


http://gielda.wp.pl/kat,7511,title,U...de72&_ticrsn=3



marcin

----------


## Beja

Czwarte wyjście: napisać pismo z prośbą o zmianę tych warunków przyłączenia, popierając to całą cytowaną wyżej literaturą. (Widać, że jesteś nieźle przygotowany!). Albo niech ci wybudują sieci na własny koszt, albo niech ci pozwolą zrobić własną studnię i oczyszczalnię.

Piąte wyjście: ponieważ w Polsce nie funkcjonuje mechanizm precedensów prawnych, z takimi warunkami, jakie masz udać się prosto do UOKIKu i poszczuć ich na gminę. Ale to chyba by trwało najdłużej...

To, że potwierdziłeś odbiór pisma nie oznacza, że automatycznie się z nim zgadzasz.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Czwarte wyjście: napisać pismo z prośbą o zmianę tych warunków przyłączenia, popierając to całą cytowaną wyżej literaturą. (Widać, że jesteś nieźle przygotowany!). Albo niech ci wybudują sieci na własny koszt, albo niech ci pozwolą zrobić własną studnię i oczyszczalnię.


Albo niech sie przynajmniej zrzuca fifty/fifty z Wami.




> Piąte wyjście: ponieważ w Polsce nie funkcjonuje mechanizm precedensów prawnych, z takimi warunkami, jakie masz udać się prosto do UOKIKu i poszczuć ich na gminę. Ale to chyba by trwało najdłużej...


Wtedy gmina moze sie obrazic/zemscic i choc  praktyki nielegalnej zaniecha, to sie biedny czlowiek za 10 lat kawalka sieci sfinansowanego przez gmine nie doczeka, a jak brak przylacza, to nie bedzie pozwolenia na budowe, bo MPZP mowi, o .... kanalizacji i wodociagu, POS, studzien wlasnych nie wolno  ::-(:  I sie kolko zamyka. Walczyc mozna, tyle ze co i kiedy sie wywalczy o inna para kaloszy.


marcin

----------


## Beja

> Wtedy gmina moze sie obrazic/zemscic i choc  praktyki nielegalnej zaniecha, to sie biedny czlowiek za 10 lat kawalka sieci sfinansowanego przez gmine nie doczeka, a jak brak przylacza, to nie bedzie pozwolenia na budowe, bo MPZP mowi, o .... kanalizacji i wodociagu, POS, studzien wlasnych nie wolno  I sie kolko zamyka. Walczyc mozna, tyle ze co i kiedy sie wywalczy o inna para kaloszy.
> 
> 
> marcin


Hej, słusznie prawisz!

Dlatego ja bym wybrał wariant 4, a jak nie zadziała, to 3.

----------


## malka

> Masz 3 wyjscia:
>  - grzecznie siec wtbudowac i przekazac
>  - isc na wojne z gmina,  zadajac zaprzestania nielegalnych praktyk (nakazanie wybudowani sieci na koszt wlasny) i wybudowanie sieci przez gmine (ale wtedy sie pewnie nie doczekasz, bo nie ma kasy)
>  - *albo wybudowac, przekazac, a potem zadac zwrotu pieniedzy podpierajac sie tym, ze zadanie wybudowania sieci przez Ciebie jest nielegalne.*


gmina zwróci koszty, a potem nałoży opłatę adiacencką, w wysokości takiej, że się pokwiczysz   :bash:

----------


## desmear

u mnie było podobnie, gmina też coś marudziła o nieodpłatnym przekazaniu, ale tego nie zrobiliśmy, umowy w wodociągami mamy podpisane, wodociąg został wybudowany, odebrany i nie przekazany - został prywatny.

----------


## tomek4

Miałem podobnie, odebrałem warunki, na swój koszt zrobiłem projekt sieci 1,2k zł i z tym do wójta. 
Najpierw, że gmina nie ma kasy, później, że mam kupić materiały a oni wykonają, ostatecznie stanęło na tym że podciągnęli moją i kilka innych nieruchomości pod kolejny etap rozwoju sieci kanalizacji sanitarnej.

Ponoć podstawa to projekt, bez niego nie ma z kim i o czym gadać...

----------


## borsak1

Zapamiętajcie raz na zawsze GMINA NIE MA OBOWIĄZKU ZWRÓCIĆ ANI 1 grosza za sieć którą wybudowałeś !!!! Trzebabyło wcześniej o tym pomyśleć i zrobić projekt z własną studnią. Co do szamb ja dostałem pozwolenie z szambem i zaznaczeniem ze jest to rozwiązanie tymczasowe gdy wybudują kanalizację to nie ma że boli tylko muszę się wpinać. Nie zmusisz gdminy do budowy wodociągu do twojej działki nie ma takiej ustawy a warunki sam odebrałeś i jak sam piszesz sam podpisałeś. Pisz o zmianę warunków z prośbą o własną studnie albo płać.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Zapamiętajcie raz na zawsze GMINA NIE MA OBOWIĄZKU ZWRÓCIĆ ANI 1 grosza za sieć którą wybudowałeś !!!!


To nie jest takie proste jak piszesz. 
Owszem, nie mozesz zmusisz gminy do budowy sieci, jesli nie maja na to kasy. 
Ale gmina nie moze tez narzucac Ci niekorzystnych warunkow, w szczegolnosci nie moze warunkowac przylaczenia do sieci sfinansowaniem przez Ciebie tej sieci. To jest nielegalne, i za to sa gminy karane przez UOKiK.

Oczywiscie spraw jest delikatna bo nie da sie latwo odroznic sytuacji kiedy gmina nie ma kasy na rozbudowe sieci, a kiedy ma ale nie chce tego zrobic, skoro moze to za nia zrobic kowalski.

marcin

----------


## borsak1

> Owszem, nie mozesz zmusisz gminy do budowy sieci, jesli nie maja na to kasy.


W ogóle jej nie możesz zmusić czy ma kasę czy nie ma !!!!




> Ale gmina nie moze tez narzucac Ci niekorzystnych warunkow, w szczegolnosci nie moze warunkowac przylaczenia do sieci sfinansowaniem przez Ciebie tej sieci.


A od kiedy to ? kolega dostał z pewnością warunki w których pisze albo własne ujęcie na własny koszt albo budowa sieci na własny koszt. Kolega wybrał droższe rozwiązanie więc nikt go do niczego nie zmusza.




> To jest nielegalne, i za to sa gminy karane przez UOKiK.


Śmiało i życzę powodzenia. Prawo od kąd pamiętam takie jest i nie wiem kolejny raz wychodzi to że niestety nie czytamy tego co podpisujemy. Podpisałeś teraz płacz lub proś o zmianę warunków na własne ujęcie wody. Inaczej się nie da a o zwrocie kosztów zapomnij nie masz "aparatu prawnego" mogącego zmusić gminę do wykupu wodociągu od ciebie.

----------


## Jastrząb

> A od kiedy to ? kolega dostał z pewnością warunki w których pisze albo własne ujęcie na własny koszt albo budowa sieci na własny koszt. Kolega wybrał droższe rozwiązanie więc nikt go do niczego nie zmusza.


Przyzwyczailes sie ze na "wladze nie poradze" i ze co urzad mowi jest swiete i obowiazujace. Jeszcze raz powtarzam, gmina nie moze nakazac kontrahentowi budowy sieci. 

To ze gminy tak robia, to nie oznacza ze jest to zupelnie legalne. Inna sprawa do ukaranie takiej praktyki bo moze sie ciagnac latami po sadach.
A to ze gminy warunkuja przylaczenie do sieci, sfinansowaniem sieci przez kontrahenta ii ze robia to od lat, nie czyni tego procederu bardziej legalnym.

Podkreslam raz jeszcze jednak, ze spraw nie jest prosta w udowodnieniu gminie stosowania praktyk niezgodnych z prawem.

http://gielda.wp.pl/kat,7511,title,U...e423&_ticrsn=3


marcin

----------


## borsak1

Aby dostać pozwolenie na budowę trzeba mieć wodę, prąd zgadza się gazu nikt nie karze mieć. Prąd z elektrownią woda od spółki wodnej lub własna studnia (szpic, pompa etc.). Jeśli obok działki nie ma wodociągu należy go zbudować. gmina tego nie zrobi gdyż nie ma pieniędzy wiec daje "kowalskiemu" wybór zbuduj za swoje może keidyś odkupimy (ważne grubą rurą bo gdy sąsiad przed tobą zechce się wpiąć ma prawo), albo buduj własną studnię. Nie wiem po co gdybanie tak było jest i nie zanosi się na to aby było inaczej. A jeśli kolega Jastrząb uważa inaczej to może pociągnie sprawę i pokaże całej Polsce że się da.

----------


## mp_krk

To czy gmina podłączy sama (czyt. zwróci koszty) czy nie zależy w znacznym stopniu pewnie tylko od osób podejmujących takie decyzje...a że w spółkach komunalnych prezesi etc. siedzą długie lata to tworzy się swego rodzaju polityka postępowania.

Zgodzę się z kolegą Jastrząb...tak, gmina nie ma prawa nikogo zmusić do  rozbudowy sieci na jego koszt i prędzej czy później pewnie daną nieruchomość podłączy. Ale zważ (tu ukłon do borsak) że pewnie będzie to później lub znacznie później niż prędzej. Same warunki przyłączenia nie definiują jego terminu, a jedynie mówią o technicznej możliwości przyłączenia. Jeśli nawet gmina nie wpisałaby w nich "rozbudowa na własny koszt i późniejsze nieodpłatne przekazanie" to nie ma żadnego obowiązku wykonania przyłącza w ciągu 1-3 lat a na tym zależy pewnie ok 90% osób składających wniosek o PnB (zakładając że wodę na potrzeby budowy będą mieć z innego źródła).

Sam to przerabiałem....rozbudowa na własny koszt (najlepiej przez firmę współpracującą z gminą bo nie ma żadnych problemów z odbiorem i czepianiem się szczegółów), odbiór przez ZGK i przekazanie gminie (to ostatnie jeszcze nie nastąpiło). Oczywiście, tak jak desmear mógłbym zostawić wodociąg i kanalizę jako przyłącz prywatny, nie przekazywać go gminie i wg mnie słusznie żądać od chcących się do niego przyłączyć w przyszłości sąsiadów jakiejś rekompensaty. Jednak trzeba mieć w pamięci że ew. naprawy będą musiały być dokonane samodzielnie, na mój koszt...oczywiście może się to nie wydarzyć, ale trzeba pamiętać że sieci te biegną przeważnie pod drogą z której nie koszystamy tylko my i koszty przywrócenia jej do stanu poprzedniego mogą być wyższe niż sama naprawa sieci.

Także, z mojej perspektywy...z podanych opcji najlepsza trzecia, tyle że pewnie gmina przypomni nam o opłacie adiacenckiej...

----------


## Jastrząb

> Aby dostać pozwolenie na budowę trzeba mieć wodę, prąd


Kolejna nieprecyzyjna wypowiedz. Zeby dostac pozwolenie na budowe nie trzeba miec wody (podlaczonej z wodociagu lub juz wybudowana studnie). O ile pamietam, pozwolenie na budowe dostalem tez bez pradu, tylko z warunkami przylacza z energetyki. 

Trzeba miec warunki przylaczenia wody lub w skladanym projekcie informacje, ze woda *bedzie* ze studni. Moze sie okazac, ze na Twojej dzialce nie ma wody glebinowej wogole a "pozwolenie na budowe" i tak dostaniesz.





> woda od spółki wodnej lub własna studnia (szpic, pompa etc.). Jeśli obok działki nie ma wodociągu należy go zbudować. gmina tego nie zrobi gdyż nie ma pieniędzy wiec daje "kowalskiemu" wybór zbuduj za swoje może keidyś odkupimy (ważne grubą rurą bo gdy sąsiad przed tobą zechce się wpiąć ma prawo), albo buduj własną studnię.


Wyobraz sobie sytuacja: na studnie sie gmina nie zgadza w planie zagospodarowania (bo we wsi jest wodociag, a ze nie dochodzi wszedzi to drobiazg). Chcesz sie budowac? - sfinansuj wodociag. To jest stawianie pod murem. Ja pisze caly czas o sytuacjach ktore w naszych gminach zdarzaja bardzo czesto, gdzie gmina praktycznie *nie daje wyboru*. Musisz wybolic, a gmina nie zgadza sie na inne rozwiazanie. 

W mojej wsi, jak chcesz sie podlaczyc do kanalizacji, a rura biegnie w drodze czyli "kest kanalizacja", to na dzien dobry slyszysz ze gmina nie ma kasy i musisz wywali cos kolo 17.000PLN za studzienke zaworowa konkretnej firmy. Szamba nie wolno "bo jest kanalizacja w drodze". Oczyszczalni nie mozna, bo plan zabrania. Chcesz sie budowac? Plac!! Niemale pieniadze. A to ze sie da taniej, inaczej, innej firmy. To juz gminy nie interesuje.

To ze ludzie nie maja pieniedzy na nowe plyty CD i je kopiuja od znajomych, nie czyni kopiowania muzyki legalnym!!

A do tego jedna bardzo delikatna i ciezka niestety do udowodnienia sprawa. Skad wiesz, ze gmina faktycznie nie ma pieniedzy na rozbudowe sieci. Moze ma, tylko nie chce ich wydawac, skoro kowalski to moze zrobic za swoje? Wojt gminy jezdzi wypasionym autem, przyznaje sie premie za nierobienie nic, a Ty musisz bulic za wodociag z wlasnej kieszeni? No ale faktycznie, nic z tym nie mozna zrobic, wiec trzeba siedziec i grzecznie bulic.




> Nie wiem po co gdybanie tak było jest i nie zanosi się na to aby było inaczej.


Aha. Czyli wedlug Ciebie mamy grzecznie siedziec i bulic?




> A jeśli kolega Jastrząb uważa inaczej to może pociągnie sprawę i pokaże całej Polsce że się da.


Gmina do mnie i do sasiada zbudowala kanalizacje, ze o ile mi wiadomo, ~80.000PLN.


marcin

----------


## Jastrząb

Jeszcze jedna uwaga. 
Jak wspominalem, siakies ustawy mowia, ze wlasciciel (gmina) buduje siec, a Kowalski placi za przylacze.
O ile wiem, jesli za pare lat, gminy nie beda w ilus tam % skanalizowane, to beda placic kary. 
Moze sie myle, ale takiego wymogu w kwestii wody juz nie ma.

I teraz pod rozwage:
W mojej gminie, kasa na kanalizacje sie raptem znalazla. Na wodociagi nie, bo nie *musza* tego zrobic.
Jakby nie bylo przymusu z gory, to by tej kanalizaci nadal nie bylo, albo byla zbudowana szczatkowo, i sukcesywnie rozbudowywana z kasy mieszkancow.

Po to ustawodawca to tak wymysli, ze do wlasciciel odpowiada za siec, zeby nie bylo przerzucania kosztow na mieszkancow. Niestety godzimy sie na co innego i gminy to z latwoscia wykorzystuja.  Bo jak pisalem wyzej, jak sie zrobil wymog 80%(? strzelam z tym procentem) kanalizacji to i kasa sie na to znalazla.

marcin

----------


## borsak1

@jastrzab "Kolejna nieprecyzyjna wypowiedz." masz rację od rejony wystarczy zawarcie umowy tak czy inaczej masz mieć. Woda ma być nie dostaniesz pozwolenia na urzytkowanie. A jeśli twierdzisz że gmina powiedziała albo buduj albo nie ma pozwolenia to masz rację tak nie może zrobić.

----------


## Jastrząb

> @jastrzab "Kolejna nieprecyzyjna wypowiedz."Woda ma być nie dostaniesz pozwolenia na urzytkowanie.


Na u*ż*tkowanie pozwolenia nie dostaniesz bez wody. Zgoda. Tyle ze 2 posty wczesniej napisales ze nie dostaniesz pozwolenia na budowe. A to sa 2 rozne rzeczy.




> A jeśli twierdzisz że gmina powiedziała albo buduj albo nie ma pozwolenia to masz rację tak nie może zrobić.


To jest wersja hardcorowa ze strony gminy.
Powtarzam raz jeszcze. Zgodnie z prawem gmina generalnie nie moze powiedziec buduj siec. A ze w praktyce bardzo trudno cos zrobic z taka postawa gminy i wiekszosc zgadza sie finansowac budowe, to zupelnie inna para kaloszy. A zgadzaja sie bo stoja pod sciana. Dlaczego stoaja pod sciana? Bo gmina to jedyny dostawca wody.

Inny przyklad. Podrozujesz gdzies autobusem. Zaplaciles za bilet. W polowie trasy, kierowca mowi, ze skonczyla sie benzyna i albo nie jedziecie dalej albo pasazerowie robia sciepe na paliwo bo firma nie ma kasy na benzyne.

Wsiadlbys drugi raz do autobusu takiej firmy jesli mialbys wybor i ta sama trase obslugiwala by "rzetelna" firma? byc moze z ciut drozszym biletem? Pewnie nie.
Ale jakby innej firmy nie bylo, nie mial bys wyjscia! Po za biletem zaplaciclbys cos extra. Teraz, skad wiesz, ze kierowca kupi paliwo, czy paliwo i fajki bo mu sie skonczyly. Ba. Gorzej. Skad wiesz, czy to paliwo sie wogole skonczylo!! Moze jest go duzo, a pozniej kierowca zleje z baku co kupili pasazerowie i wleje do swojego samochodu? Ale to kierowca ma kluczyki w dloni. Bez niego nie pojedziecie.

Przerzucanie kosztow na nowego odbiorce jest patologia. Terzba z tym walczyc. Spolki wodne zostaly wydzielone z gmin po to zeby ich finanse byly jasne i przejrzyste i pokazujace faktyczne koszty.  Zeby nie bylo kolesiostwa w tym, komu sie siec zbuduje, a kto musi za nia sam zaplacic! U mnie we wsi gmina budowala 500-600m kawalki sieci kanalizaycjnej do pojedycznego odbiorcy sciekow!! Kryminal. 

Moim zdaniem nie powinny dostawac grosza z budzetu gminy firmy wod-kanalizacyjne. Kupe krzyku slychac jak chca  jakas sprywatyzowac bo po tym wzrosna ceny. Pewnie ze wzrosna. 50 lat zapozniej inwestycyjnych musi kosztowac. Tylko dlaczego masz za te opoznienia placic Ty, a Twoj sasiad ktory ma wodociag od 10lat nadal ma sobie tania wode. Powinni za to zaplacic wszyscy ktorzy korzystaja z dobrodziejstwa wodociagu pod postacia wyzszej oplaty za wode/scieki. 

Owszem, moze budzet gminy (z naszych podatkow) doplacic spolce wodnej. Ale to nie rozwiazuje problemu. Nadal nie wiadomo, ile kosztuje 1m3 wody/sciekow. Mozliwosc siegniecia po kase z gminy lub od nowego klienta powoduje ze spolka wodna nie liczy sie z kosztami. Nie gospodaruje pieniedzmi nalezycie. Nie planuje rozwoju itd. Prawdopodobnie kase marnuje na prawo i lewo. Kwitnie kolesiostwo i patologia. 

A calosc ciezko zmienic. Bo ludzie jak Ty przywykli ze sie placi za budowe sieci, a betony w gminie/spolkach wodnych ruszyc trudno bo im wygodnie.


marcin

----------


## borsak1

> Na u*ż* A zgadzaja sie bo stoja pod sciana. Dlaczego stoaja pod sciana? Bo gmina to jedyny dostawca wody.


 ja też dostałem ową ścianę a wówczas dyskusja dobrze prosze panstwa ale ja chcę własną studnie i koniec tematu. Piszesz że "spólki wodne zostaly wydzielone z gmin po to zeby ich finanse byly jasne i przejrzyste i pokazujace faktyczne koszty" nie nie po to spółki zostały wydzielone po to ażeby nie rządać od gminy budowy wodociągów gmina ma czyste ŁAPCI poza tym obsadzili kilka stanowisk. A spółka zawsze powie że nie ma kasy i koniec.

----------


## Romana101

Witam,

Pozwolę sobie wkleić cytat z artykułu:

"Budowa wodociągu i urządzeń kanalizacyjnych należy do zadań własnych gminy. Ale gminy często zwlekają z rozwojem sieci. Jeśli w gminie jest już wodociąg, możesz sam wybudować brakujący odcinek, a następnie dochodzić jego odpłatnego przejęcia przez gminę. 

Wszystko za sprawą art. 31 ust. 1 ustawy z dnia 7 czerwca 2001 r. o zbiorowym zaopatrzeniu w wodę i zbiorowym odprowadzaniu ścieków. Zgodnie z tym przepisem: osoby, które wybudowały z własnych środków urządzenia wodociągowe i urządzenia kanalizacyjne, mogą je przekazywać odpłatnie gminie lub przedsiębiorstwu wodociągowo-kanalizacyjnemu, na warunkach uzgodnionych w umowie. Przepis brzmi mało stanowczo i stąd jest nadużywany przez niektóre gminy. Zdarza się, że gmina albo w ogóle odmawia przejęcia wodociągu, albo zgadza się zawrzeć umowę o jego przejęcie za ułamek wartości (np. 10-20%). Nie ma racji. Zgodnie ze stanowiskiem Sądu Najwyższego (m.in. uchwała SN z dnia 13 września 2007 r.,  III CZP 79/07, OSNC.2008.10.111), na gminie (lub przedsiębiorstwie wodociągowo-kanalizacyjnym) ciąży obowiązek odpłatnego przejęcia wybudowanych przez prywatnych inwestorów urządzeń kanalizacyjnych (wodociągowych), innych niż przyłącza wodociągowe, zaś osoba, która je wybudowała – ma roszczenie o takie przejęcie."

Własnie jestem na etapie negocjacji z gminą w sprawie przekazania wodociągu, który wybudowaliśmy wspólnymi siłami (16 działek). Jedyne na co możemy liczyć to może tłuczeń na utwardzenie drogi i pewnie się na to zgodzimy, bo nie opłaca nam się zostawiać wodociągu i zajmować jego konserwacją. W negocjajcjach trzeba być ostrożnym, bo gmina ma prawo jak już wcześnie było napisane ociążyć nas opłatą adiacencką, czyli opłatą za wzrost wartości nieruchomości po podłączeniu wodociągu - do 50% wartości.

pozdrawiam
Romana

----------


## Arek_Iwonka

Znajomy miał podobną sytuację, powiedzieli, że podciągną odcinek może max 40 metrów do jego działki na własny koszt i wszystko wydawało się ok. Po kilku miesiącach udał się ponownie do nich bo nic nie robili, dowiedział się, że musi czekać bo oni mają jeszcze podania o podłączenie z 4 lat do tyłu. Stwierdził, że sam podciągnie ten odcinek i tak uczynił. Po odebraniu przez wodociągi Pani w biurze grzecznie się zapytała, czy odda ten odcinek na rzecz gminy, oni wtedy będą się nim zajmować itd. itd. Zapytał, na czym ma polegać ich konserwacja, na wymianie rur za xx lat ? Babeczka nie umiała odpowiedzieć i zostawił sobie ten odcinek, teraz jak ktoś chce się do niego dopiąć musi uzyskać jego zgodę. I w ten sposób za kilka lat może mu się zwrócić budowa rurociągu.

----------


## budowlanka11

Witajcie! Czy u umowie można żądać wpisania daty, do kiedy Zakład Wodociągów i Kanalizacji powinien zwrócić nam nakłady finansowe poniesione w związku z rozbudową sieci wodociągowej? Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź!

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witajcie! Czy u umowie można żądać wpisania daty, do kiedy Zakład Wodociągów i Kanalizacji powinien zwrócić nam nakłady finansowe poniesione w związku z rozbudową sieci wodociągowej? Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź!


Jasne ze mozna "zadac". Ja bym powiedzial, ze mozna nawet zadac oddania 5-krotnosci poniesionych nakladow. Czemu nie! Jest tylko jeden szkopuł - umowe z takim zapisem, wodociagi musza zaakceptowac i *podpisac*  :wink:  

marcin

----------


## budowlanka11

> Jasne ze mozna "zadac". Ja bym powiedzial, ze mozna nawet zadac oddania 5-krotnosci poniesionych nakladow. Czemu nie! Jest tylko jeden szkopuł - umowe z takim zapisem, wodociagi musza zaakceptowac i *podpisac*  
> 
> marcin


Wystarczy zwrot 100%  :smile:  A, czy jest jakiś przepis, na który można by się powołać, by wpisali termin do kiedy zwrócą te nakłady.

A druga sprawa, to czy gmina ma obowiązek przejąć dobudowany odcinek sieci wodociągowej?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Wystarczy zwrot 100%  A, czy jest jakiś przepis, na który można by się powołać, by wpisali termin do kiedy zwrócą te nakłady.
> 
> A druga sprawa, to czy gmina ma obowiązek przejąć dobudowany odcinek sieci wodociągowej?


Jak juz wielokrotnie pisalem, to gmina ma obowiazek rozbudowywac siec i nie moze warunkowac przylaczenia do sieci tym, ze ktos jej ta siec sfinansuje.
Wiec jak widac, przepisy przepisami, a zycie swoja droga. Owszem, moze powiedziec ze nie ma kasy na rozbudowe i nie ma warunkow na Twoje przylaczenie.
W tej sytuacji powolywanie sie na jakies przepisy jest cokolwiek dziwne bo i cala akcja z finanoswanie tego przez Ciebie porusza sie na granicy przepisow.

Obawiam sie ze co kraj(gmina) to obyczaj w kwestii tego czy zwroca pieniadze, kiedy zwroca, czy przejma zbudowany wodociag czy nie itd.
Czyli tu odpowidzi nie dostaniesz. Najlepiej jakbys przeszla sie po sasiadach i spiytala czy ktos juz to cwiczyl z Twoja gmina i Twoimi wodociagami.

Czasem to wyglada tak, ze Ci obnizaja rachunki za wode/scieki, czyli de facto zwracaja w ratach. 

marcin

----------


## budowlanka11

Sąsiedzi akurat mieli do czego się wpiąć, a do mojej działki do roku 2015 nie planują rozbudowy, a jak chcę to mogę to zrobić z własnych środków. Tylko że Wodociągi mają jakieś swoje przeliczenia, które wpływają na niekorzyść inwestora, czyli faktycznie nie zwrócą 100% nakładów, choć prawnie powinny. I co tu zrobić?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Sąsiedzi akurat mieli do czego się wpiąć, a do mojej działki do roku 2015 nie planują rozbudowy, a jak chcę to mogę to zrobić z własnych środków. Tylko że Wodociągi mają jakieś swoje przeliczenia, które wpływają na niekorzyść inwestora, czyli faktycznie nie zwrócą 100% nakładów, choć prawnie powinny. I co tu zrobić?


Jeszcze raz. To sa ich jakies wlasne przeliczniki i zasady. Biedne gminy nic nie zwracaja. "Kaze" wybudowac i oddac za darmo na stan gminy. Nie chcesz? To nie bedzie wody bo Oni pieniedzy na rozbudowe nie maja.

Nie mozna mowic, ze prawnie powinni Ci zwrocic 100%, bo prawnie, to Oni *nie moga* od Ciebie zadac budowy tego wodociagu.
Prawnie, to budowa tego wodociagu jest Twoja prywatna inicjatywa, i wodociagi nie moga Twojej prywatnej inicjatywy przeciez blokowac  :Smile:  Twoja wola.
To ze Ci cos zwroca to tez ich dobra wola.

Czy robiac taka operacje bedziesz miala z nimi jakas umowe na pismie? Sprawdzala to juz? Bo jak bedziesz miec papier to bierz go i pedz do UOKiK. 

A co zrobic? Pewnie ciszyc sie ze oddadza choc troche (bo to nie czeste). Ewentualnie sprawdzic ile kosztuje budowa studni i stacja uzdatniania wody i cieszyc sie jeszcze bardziej  :wink: 

Oczywiscie mozesz tez walczyc. Sądy, UOKiK, itp. Ale to potrwa lata. Skonczy sie najwyzej tym, ze wodociag zaplaci kare, a Tobie powie, (z zemsty?) ze wody miec nie bedziesz, bo Oni nie maja kasy na rozbudowe.  Tak prawo jest tu skonstruowane i egzekwowane, ze jestes w tzw. dupie i nie wiele mozna z tym zrobic. Placzesz i placisz. Bierzesz co daja.

marcin

----------


## budowlanka11

_Art.*31.*1. ustawy o zbiorowym zaopatrywaniu w wodę mówi:*Osoby, które wybudowały z własnych środków urządzenia wodociągowe i urządzenia kanalizacyjne, mogą je przekazywać odpłatnie gminie lub przedsiębiorstwu wodociągowo-kanalizacyjnemu, na warunkach uzgodnionych w umowie.
2.*Przekazywane urządzenia, o których mowa w ust. 1, powinny odpowiadać warunkom technicznym określonym w odrębnych przepisach.
3.*Należność za przekazane urządzenia wodociągowe i urządzenia kanalizacyjne może być rozłożona na raty lub uwzględniona w rozliczeniach za zbiorowe zaopatrzenie w wodę i zbiorowe odprowadzanie ścieków._

Rzecznik Praw Konsumentów powiedział, że w umowie ma być wpisany termin do kiedy zwrócą ci nakłady. Wodociągi mają swój regulamin i swoje przeliczenia co do 1m2 wybudowanego, czyli np. ja dałam 100zł, a oni mają 20zł (przykładowo),jestem stratna 80zł.

Oczywiście, oni nie zmuszają do rozbudowania sieci, ale w piśmie powiadamiają, że zgodnie z wieloletnim planem do 2015 nie planują inwestycji koło danej działki i jeśli chcę to zrobić na swój koszt, to oni wtedy przygotują umowę, tylko korzystniejszą dla nich.

----------


## Jastrząb

> _Art.*31.*1. ustawy o zbiorowym zaopatrywaniu w wodę mówi:*Osoby, które wybudowały z własnych środków urządzenia wodociągowe i urządzenia kanalizacyjne, mogą je przekazywać odpłatnie gminie lub przedsiębiorstwu wodociągowo-kanalizacyjnemu, na warunkach uzgodnionych w umowie.
> 2.*Przekazywane urządzenia, o których mowa w ust. 1, powinny odpowiadać warunkom technicznym określonym w odrębnych przepisach.
> 3.*Należność za przekazane urządzenia wodociągowe i urządzenia kanalizacyjne może być rozłożona na raty lub uwzględniona w rozliczeniach za zbiorowe zaopatrzenie w wodę i zbiorowe odprowadzanie ścieków._
> 
> Rzecznik Praw Konsumentów powiedział, że w umowie ma być wpisany termin do kiedy zwrócą ci nakłady. Wodociągi mają swój regulamin i swoje przeliczenia co do 1m2 wybudowanego, czyli np. ja dałam 100zł, a oni mają 20zł (przykładowo),jestem stratna 80zł.
> 
> Oczywiście, oni nie zmuszają do rozbudowania sieci, ale w piśmie powiadamiają, że zgodnie z wieloletnim planem do 2015 nie planują inwestycji koło danej działki i jeśli chcę to zrobić na swój koszt, to oni wtedy przygotują umowę, tylko korzystniejszą dla nich.


Przyznaje, ze to cos nowego dla mnie, ze przepisy mowia cos o budowie wodociagu przez Ciebie i przekazywaniu gminie. Dotad bylem przekonany ze odbywa sie to niejako na granicy prawa i zadn przepisy tego nie precyzuja.

Ale jesli nie ma zadnych innych zapisow, to wychodzi na to, ze w zasadzie wodociag moze Ci narzucic ile Ci zwroca.



marcin

----------


## kamilbor77

Moi drodzy a co ja mam zrobic.Podpisalem umowe ja wraz z15 innymi wlascicielami dzialek na budowe sieci wod kan o dlugosci 400 m. 3 lata temu. Oczywiscie zaden sasiad nie kwapi sie do tego, wiadomo kazdy czeka na gotowe. w miedzyczasie dowiedzialem sie o mozliwosci wybudowania tej sieci z innego miejca gdzie bedzie 2 razy krotszy , mam juz projekt ,ok 200m, oczywiscie to tez nikogo nie zachecilo do zadnych dzialan. Moje pytanie jest takie 1. czy jesli zdecyduje sie sam na wybudowanie tej sieci krotszej a mam przeciez zawarta umowe tez na dluzsza to czy za pare lat nie bede zmuszony dorzucic sie na druga 2. czy bede musial go przekazac wodociagom 3. jesli nie bede musial przekazac to czy bede mogl zadac oplaty za podlaczenie sie do mojej sieci od innych wlascicieli.  Czy poprostu nie zawracac sobie glowy i kopac studnie i szambo i czekac co bedzie dalej . Co wy zrobilibyscie na moim miejscu,

----------


## Beja

> Moi drodzy a co ja mam zrobic.Podpisalem umowe ja wraz z15 innymi wlascicielami dzialek na budowe sieci wod kan o dlugosci 400 m. 3 lata temu. Oczywiscie zaden sasiad nie kwapi sie do tego, wiadomo kazdy czeka na gotowe. w miedzyczasie dowiedzialem sie o mozliwosci wybudowania tej sieci z innego miejca gdzie bedzie 2 razy krotszy , mam juz projekt ,ok 200m, oczywiscie to tez nikogo nie zachecilo do zadnych dzialan. Moje pytanie jest takie 1. czy jesli zdecyduje sie sam na wybudowanie tej sieci krotszej a mam przeciez zawarta umowe tez na dluzsza to czy za pare lat nie bede zmuszony dorzucic sie na druga 2. czy bede musial go przekazac wodociagom 3. jesli nie bede musial przekazac to czy bede mogl zadac oplaty za podlaczenie sie do mojej sieci od innych wlascicieli.  Czy poprostu nie zawracac sobie glowy i kopac studnie i szambo i czekac co bedzie dalej . Co wy zrobilibyscie na moim miejscu,


Pofatyguj się i przeczytaj dwa posty przed twoim wpisem. Tam masz odpowiedź na pytanie 2 i 3.
Odpowiedź na pytanie 1 masz w swojej umowie, w warunkach jej rozwiązania.

----------


## Tomek-S

Witam. Odświeżam temat. Być może cos w miedzy czasie sie zmienilo? Mam działke w woj. pomorskim (smolno). Kanalizacja została pociągnieta pod droga gruntowa jednak została zakończona okolo 40metrów od mojej działki. W odpowedzi na wniosek gmina napisala ze na rok 2016 nie ma w planach rozbudoway sieci wodno/kanalizacyjnej i wyrazają zgode na postawienia szamba do czasu rozbudowy. Czy jest sposob, którym moge wymusic/przyspieszyc na Gminie rozbudowe kanalizacji ? z gory dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## tommaj

> Witam,
> Mam następujący dylemat, który pewnie powtarza się w wielu przypadkach.
> Postanowiłem wybudować dom. Złożyłem wniosek o "warunki techniczne projektowania i wykonania sieci oraz przyłączy wodociągowego i kanalizacyjnego".
> 
> Warunki były niezbędne do złożenia razem z wnioskiem o pozwolenie na budowę domu.
> Do wybudowania jest 120mb sieci wodociągowej i kanalizacyjnej w drodze gminnej, oraz (jako że budujemy z sąsiadami) - po 3 przyłącza.
> 
> W warunkach, oprócz parametrów technicznych dot. sieci (średnice itd), napisane jest że: 
> " po odbiorze wykonaną sieć należy przekazać nieodpłatnie na stan majątkowy urzędu miejskiego
> ...


Witam, 
proszę o infor,ację czy udało się zbudowac tą sieć wod-kan i za ile?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Magda.R

Witam. Planuje kupić  działkę pod budowę domu, jednak ta którą się interesuje ma tylko podciągnięty prąd. Woda jest w drodze gminnej oddalonej około 130 m. Interesuje mnie orientacyjny koszt podciągnięcia jej do granicy działki. Zależy mi na szybkiej budowie więc muszę znać koszt podciągnięcia na własny rachunek. Jeżeli okaże się, że planują rozbudowę sieci to będę mile zaskoczona.Bardzo prozę o szybkie odpowiedzi.

----------


## Jastrząb

Pewnie zakres 100-200pln za metr. Zalezy od regionu, czy to bedzie przylacze czy rozbudowa sieci.

----------


## mother_nature

> Witam. Planuje kupić  działkę pod budowę domu, jednak ta którą się interesuje ma tylko podciągnięty prąd. Woda jest w drodze gminnej oddalonej około 130 m. Interesuje mnie orientacyjny koszt podciągnięcia jej do granicy działki. Zależy mi na szybkiej budowie więc muszę znać koszt podciągnięcia na własny rachunek. Jeżeli okaże się, że planują rozbudowę sieci to będę mile zaskoczona.Bardzo prozę o szybkie odpowiedzi.


Szybkie to jest Pendolino  :big tongue: 

Podzwoń po lokalnych firmach wykonujących przyłącza i zapytaj o ceny.
U mnie to koszt 60 - 150 zł/m z materiałem.

----------


## Olik16

Dzień dobry,

czy te wszystkie przepisy prawne i porady mają również zastosowanie gdy rurociąg i kanalizacja będą budowane w prywatnej drodze wewnętrznej?
Jest 6 działek, z czego 2maja bezpośredni dostęp do rurociągu w drodze gminnej. pozostałe 4 ,y mieć wodę i kanalizację muszą wybudować na własny kosz odcinek sieci w drodze wewnętrznej (każdy z właścicieli działek ma udział w tej drodze), by podłączyć się do tego w drodze głównej. Dopiero do tego rurociągu w drodze we. będą przyłącza do domów na działkach. Czy również gmina powinna sfinansować ten odcinek w drodze wewnętrznej?

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## Olik16

> Dzień dobry,
> 
> czy te wszystkie przepisy prawne i porady mają również zastosowanie gdy rurociąg i kanalizacja będą budowane w prywatnej drodze wewnętrznej?
> Jest 6 działek, z czego 2maja bezpośredni dostęp do rurociągu w drodze gminnej. pozostałe 4 ,y mieć wodę i kanalizację muszą wybudować na własny kosz odcinek sieci w drodze wewnętrznej (każdy z właścicieli działek ma udział w tej drodze), by podłączyć się do tego w drodze głównej. Dopiero do tego rurociągu w drodze we. będą przyłącza do domów na działkach. Czy również gmina powinna sfinansować ten odcinek w drodze wewnętrznej?
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.


Witam,
czy ktoś jest w stanie mi odpowiedzieć na to pytanie? Gdzie ewentualnie szukać odpowiedzi?
Dziękuję.

----------


## Beja

> Witam,
> czy ktoś jest w stanie mi odpowiedzieć na to pytanie? Gdzie ewentualnie szukać odpowiedzi?
> Dziękuję.


Gmina ma obowiązek dociągnąć rurę (w / k) do granicy posesji lub pierwszej studzienki za nią. Z punktu widzenia gminy, skoro teren jest prywatny, to już ich nie dotyczy.

----------


## Bejaro

> Gmina ma obowiązek dociągnąć rurę (w / k) do granicy posesji lub pierwszej studzienki za nią. Z punktu widzenia gminy, skoro teren jest prywatny, to już ich nie dotyczy.


Gmina nie może inwestować środków w cokolwiek co nie jest jej własnością,to samo dotyczy odśnieżania oświetlenia czy brukowania utwardzania dróg prywatnych,możecie przekazać drogę gminie jak się zgodzi i spełnia warunki techniczne.

----------


## Olik16

> Gmina nie może inwestować środków w cokolwiek co nie jest jej własnością,to samo dotyczy odśnieżania oświetlenia czy brukowania utwardzania dróg prywatnych,możecie przekazać drogę gminie jak się zgodzi i spełnia warunki techniczne.


Bejaro - wielkie dzięki za informacje. A jakie warunki techniczne droga powinna spełniać, by gmina chętnie ją przejęła?

----------


## Bejaro

> Bejaro - wielkie dzięki za informacje. A jakie warunki techniczne droga powinna spełniać, by gmina chętnie ją przejęła?


Musisz poszukać w przepisach dotyczących warunków technicznych dróg chodzi o minimalną szerokość itp.

No i gminy nie są zbyt chętne bo po przejęciu mają wiele obowiązków a podatków od drogi już nie....i  muszą zgodzić się wszyscy współwłaściciele.

I nie wiem ale jeśli w drodze są jakieś media to chyba też należy je przekazać???

----------


## bobiczek

Jako że zakończyłem niedawno w sądzie spór dotyczący wykupu sieci wodociągowej, postanowiłem temat odświeżyć, chociaż wiem że trochę za późno na porady dla piszących wcześniej.
Ale może przyda się innym. 




> Przyznaje, ze to coś nowego dla mnie, ze przepisy mowia cos o budowie wodociagu przez Ciebie i przekazywaniu gminie. Dotad bylem przekonany ze odbywa sie to niejako na granicy prawa i zadne przepisy tego nie precyzuja.
> Ale jesli nie ma zadnych innych zapisow, to wychodzi na to, ze w zasadzie wodociag moze Ci narzucic ile Ci zwroca.
> marcin


Nieprawda.
Robisz kosztorys powykonawczy, załączasz faktury i składasz wniosek o wykup. 





> [I]Art.*31.*1. ustawy o zbiorowym zaopatrywaniu w wodę mówi:*Osoby, które wybudowały z własnych środków urządzenia wodociągowe i urządzenia kanalizacyjne, mogą je przekazywać odpłatnie gminie lub przedsiębiorstwu wodociągowo-kanalizacyjnemu, na warunkach uzgodnionych w umowie.
> Wodociągi mają swój regulamin i swoje przeliczenia co do 1m2 wybudowanego, czyli np. ja dałam 100zł, a oni mają 20zł (przykładowo),jestem stratna 80zł.


Starłem się w sądzie właśnie o te zapisy regulaminu w umowie. Proponowano mi wykup za 1% wartości (czyli praktycznie za darmo). Nie zgodziłem się z tym zapisem.





> czy te wszystkie przepisy prawne i porady mają również zastosowanie gdy rurociąg i kanalizacja będą budowane w prywatnej drodze wewnętrznej?
> .


Moje urządzenia przesyłowe (woda, prąd, gaz) zostały tak wybudowane. W drodze wewnętrznej na terenie prywatnym w dodatku nie moim.


Obowiązek zapłaty odpowiedniego wynagrodzenia dotyczy „urządzeń wodociągowych”, a nie przyłączy. 
Budowa przyłączy jest obowiązkiem osoby ubiegającej się o przyłączenie do sieci.
Przyłącze wodociągowe to odcinek przewodu łączącego sieć wodociągową z wewnętrzną instalacją wodociągową w nieruchomości odbiorcy usług wraz z zaworem za wodomierzem głównym. 
Przyłącze kanalizacyjne to odcinek przewodu łączącego wewnętrzną instalację kanalizacyjną w nieruchomości odbiorcy usług z siecią kanalizacyjną, za pierwszą studzienką, licząc od strony budynku, a w przypadku jej braku do granicy nieruchomości gruntowej. 
Przyłącze wodociągowe lub kanalizacyjne stanowi własność osoby ubiegającej się o przyłączenie do sieci, która je wybudowała.


Zakład energetyczny i gazowniczy po złożeniu wniosków o wykup, odkupił urządzenia w drodze negocjacji. Bezboleśnie i do przyjęcia przeze mnie jako odsprzedającego.
Zakłady wodociągowe podparły się wewnętrznym regulaminem dotyczącym wykupu i musiałem niestety stoczyć sądowną batalię. Trwała prawie 1,5 roku.
Wyrok poniżej

Dodam od siebie że obowiązek zapłaty odpowiedniego wynagrodzenia dotyczy także urządzeń wybudowanych i *podłączonych do sieci przed 03.08.2008 r*, a więc jeśli ktoś ma urządzenia wybudowane przez siebie dawno, dawno temu - ma również prawo dochodzić swoich roszczeń. Będą tylko pomniejszone o dotychczasową amortyzację.

----------


## siwy211

A kontynuując temat mając na uwadze orzeczenie sądu ws przyłącza kanalizacyjnego:
"W ustnych motywach rozstrzygnięcia SN stwierdził, że definicja przyłącza kanalizacyjnego jest tak skonstruowana, że jego zakończenie określają dwa kryteria: sieć lub granica nieruchomości. To drugie ma jednak wyłącznie pomocniczy charakter i można je zastosować jedynie, gdy na nieruchomości nie ma studzienki. W takiej sytuacji przyłącze kanalizacyjne rozpoczyna się za wewnętrzną instalacją kanalizacyjną w nieruchomości odbiorcy i kończy na granicy nieruchomości. Jeżeli jednak na terenie posesji odbiorcy jest studzienka, to zastosowanie znajduje kryterium podstawowe – granicą przyłącza kanalizacyjnego jest sieć."

W moim przypadku dom stoi w stanie surowym zamkniętym, mam wewnętrzną instalacje kanalizacyjna ale z samego budynku wychodzi tylko rura i nie ma studzienki kanalizacyjnej. Czyli na ten czas teoretycznie zakład wodociągowy powinien mi dociągnąć kanalizację do granicy działki?

Kwestia tego ze w Uchwale Sądu Najwyższego Sygn. akt III SZP 2/16 powołują się na zapis że  *"każdy budynek musi mieć instalację
kanalizacyjną zakończoną studzienką,"*

Myślicie w ze w takim przypadku uda się ich zmusić do dociągnięcia sieci kanalizacyjnej do granicy działki?

PS. sieć kanalizacyjną mam po drugiej stronie drogi powiatowej więc przebicie nie będzie tanie  :sad:

----------


## annkon

temat w naszej sytuacji bardzo aktualny, dziękuję!
zastanawiamy się nad zakupem działki, obecnie dojazd drogą prywatną (pierwsza nieudana próba sprzedaży gminie miała już miejsce).
właściciele sprzedają działkę w trzeciej linii zabudowy od drogi, przy której są wszystkie media na pewno licząc na to, że jak doprowadzimy media do siebie to wzrośnie wartość nieruchomości pozostałych 3 działek (jedna środkowa po naszej stronie i dwie działki po przeciwnej stronie drogi).
na ten moment gazociąg i wodociąg trzeba prowadzić na blisko 200 m. wychodzi to około 60-70 tysięcy (wodociąg około 40, gazociąg 20, nie liczę oczywiście przyłączy, tylko sieć). i te koszty mielibyśmy pokryć samodzielnie. nie mówiąc już o papierologii, przez którą musielibyśmy przebrnąć.
wodociągi powiedziały, że odkupić wodociąg mogą za 3 tysiące złotych (!). czy istnieje jakakolwiek szansa by otrzymać przynajmniej częściową rekompensatę? 
jak udało się wywalczyć Panu w sądzie zwrot kosztów?

----------


## siwy211

> czy istnieje jakakolwiek szansa by otrzymać przynajmniej częściową rekompensatę? 
> jak udało się wywalczyć Panu w sądzie zwrot kosztów?


Sprawa nie trafiła do sądu. Na ten czas przepisy są przeciwko inwestorowi i trzymają sie zasady "kto sie buduje tego się nie żałuje".
W moim przypadku wpięcie w kanalizacje kosztowało 4500zł i dopóki te chore przepisy sie nie zmienią lub ktoś ich nie zaskarży postanowiłem sobie odpuścić.

----------


## Bertha

> temat w naszej sytuacji bardzo aktualny, dziękuję!
> zastanawiamy się nad zakupem działki, obecnie dojazd drogą prywatną (pierwsza nieudana próba sprzedaży gminie miała już miejsce).
> właściciele sprzedają działkę w trzeciej linii zabudowy od drogi, przy której są wszystkie media na pewno licząc na to, że jak doprowadzimy media do siebie to wzrośnie wartość nieruchomości pozostałych 3 działek (jedna środkowa po naszej stronie i dwie działki po przeciwnej stronie drogi).
> na ten moment gazociąg i wodociąg trzeba prowadzić na blisko 200 m. wychodzi to około 60-70 tysięcy (wodociąg około 40, gazociąg 20, nie liczę oczywiście przyłączy, tylko sieć). i te koszty mielibyśmy pokryć samodzielnie. nie mówiąc już o papierologii, przez którą musielibyśmy przebrnąć.
> wodociągi powiedziały, że odkupić wodociąg mogą za 3 tysiące złotych (!). czy istnieje jakakolwiek szansa by otrzymać przynajmniej częściową rekompensatę? 
> jak udało się wywalczyć Panu w sądzie zwrot kosztów?


Podpowiem tak:  
  Na wszelkie takie rozmowy nie powinien chodzić inwestor, lecz co najmniej wygadany adwokat  z pełnomocnictwami. Firmy zawsze "gadają" że nie mogą (tu należy rzucac paragrafami) , że nie mają pieniędzy (czyli do ..py się rządzą, tu nalezy rzucić orzeczeniami)  i pismo, pismo und noch einmal pismo.  Potem zaczynają się negocjacje że w tym roku nie, bo..... . OK,  to w przyszłym roku.  Piłować aż wypiłujesz. Połowę  to bez sądu,z sądem jak pisali przedpiścy można więcej.  Bez łaski. Polska to do jasnej ..... nie jest udzielne księstwo i póki co jeszcze prawo obowiązuje. Za to różnie bywa ze stosowaniem...
Acha, nie topcie w przyłącza ostatniej kasy.  Mając luz macie większe pole do negocjacji, choćby tylko czas.

----------


## bobiczek

> jak udało się wywalczyć Panu w sądzie zwrot kosztów?


Najpierw trzeba złożyć wniosek o wykup i zaczekać na odpowiedź.
Jeżeli będzie odmowa bądź zaproponowana jak w moim przypadku niepoważna cena odkupienia (u mnie był to 1% wartości) wtedy wzywamy do zapłaty. Następnie wezwanie przedsądowe.
Kolejny krok to złożenie do sądu pozwu (dobrze uzasadnionego, z kosztorysem i całą resztą potrzebnych dokumentów)

----------


## Bertha

Dlatego przyłącze powinna robic firma = faktura VAT. Najlepiej jak to firma budująca dla wodociagów (chocby najdroższa), wtedy inspektor nie będzie wybrzydzał na wykonawstwo i granulację oraz kolor  piasku użytego do obsypki rur a także czy wszystkie rury sa ułożone do góry napisami - kolanka w ściególnosci  :big lol: (leżą w sztaplu obok, jest faktura).   Masz komplet kwitów z protokołem odbioru, inwentaryzacją powykonawczą oraz FV.  A potem jak napisał bobiczek...

----------


## Katkaziom

Witam,
Mam pytanie odnoście podłączenia wody i kanalizacji. 
Mam dwie działki. Niedawno poinformowano mieszkańców ulicy, że będzie robiona droga i jak najszybciej mamy zrobić kanalizację. Problem w tym, że główna studzienka jest za drogą i nie jest podprowadzona do granicy działki. Mam wszystkie odpowiednie dokumenty, rozmawiałam już z kierownikiem wdowociągów, miał to zrobić prywatnie, ale, że jednak chce na fakturę będą to robiły wodociągi. Podono koszt jednego podłączenia będzie ok 2500zł I tu moje pytanie czy, za to podłączenie tylko do granicy działki muszę płacić czy powinien to być obowiązek gminy jeśli muszą rury ciągnąć na drodzę gminnej a nie na mojej prywatnej ziemi. Gaz i prąd są podłączone prawidłowo przy granicy działki.
Dziękuje za odpowiedz.

----------


## bobiczek

> Witam,
> Niedawno poinformowano mieszkańców ulicy, że będzie robiona droga i jak najszybciej mamy* zrobić* kanalizację.


Rozumiem że chodzi o obowiązek podłączenia do sieci kanalizacyjnej 




> Problem w tym, że główna studzienka jest za drogą i nie jest podprowadzona do granicy działki. *Mam wszystkie odpowiednie dokumenty, rozmawiałam już z kierownikiem wodociągów, miał to zrobić prywatnie[, ale, że jednak chce na fakturę będą to robiły wodociągi*


Tego wpisu nie zrozumie chyba nikt




> Podobno koszt jednego podłączenia będzie ok 2500zł I tu moje pytanie.
> Czy za to podłączenie tylko do granicy działki muszę płacić czy powinien to być obowiązek gminy jeśli muszą rury ciągnąć na drodze gminnej a nie na mojej prywatnej ziemi.


Myślę że gmina proponuje kwotę 2500zeta za podłączenie do studzienki.
Wygląda to różnie.
U mnie po wybudowaniu instalacji kanalizacyjnej było parcie abym się do niej obowiązkowo przyłączył.
Parcie wynika z jednego powodu.
Gminy dostają solidne dotacje na poprawę gospodarki wodno-ściekowej, pod warunkiem że po jej wykonaniu będzie ta gospodarka faktycznie poprawiona.
Oznacza to odpowiednią (procentowo) ilość gospodarstw które będą z tej wybudowanej z dotacją instalacji korzystały.
Masz jednak prawo odmówić (nie ma obowiązku - obowiązek będą miały wszystkie nowo powstające domy, zapisane w pozwoleniu na budowę)

----------


## Katkaziom

Dziękuje za odpowiedz.
Te 2500 to zrobienie przez "ludzi" z wodociągów "po godzinach" prywatnie. 

Zgadzać się nie muszę wiem, ale jak będę chciała później sprzedać działki i podłączyć się pod wodociągi to będę musiała rozwalać asfalt, więc wolałabym to zrobić już. Nie planujemy się tam budować.
Nie chce ciągnąć tego jeszcze na działke. Chodzi o samo ciągnięcie z głównej studzienki do granicy mojej działki. Tj może z 4-5 metrów. Jednak wydawało mi się, że wodociągi powinny pociągnąć kanalizację od głównej nitki do granicy każdej działki.

----------


## tadziu69

Witajcie!

Świetny wątek, dla mnie - bardzo na czasie (niestety).

Buduje dom, mam marzenie wprowadzić się w marcu  :wink:  Ale jest problem z wodą. Przy pozwoleniu na budowę planowaliśmy studnię. Na wodę z sieci wodociągowej mogliśmy poczekać. Niestety.... ekipa od odwiertów wykonała 4 odwierty i nie udało się im znaleźć wody (wiercili na 30 m - tyle mam w pozwoleniu na budowę i tyle MPZP przewiduje). 

Ale nie o tym wątek. Wątek naturalnie o konieczności oddania za darmo do spółki gminnej sieci wodociągowej (kanalizacji w gminie nie ma). 
Już na wstępie dostałem informację, że MUSZĘ wybudować sieć na własny koszt. 

Żona była dziś w gminie, podsunęli jej "Wniosek o wyrażenie zgody [łaskawcy] na wybudowanie sieci wodociągowej wraz z urządzeniami....która zasili w wodę działkę.... Oświadczam że sieć wybuduję ze środków własnych i przekażę nieodpłatnie w obsługę i konserwację gminie."

Mój plan polega na tym, że chcę udać się jeszcze raz do gminy (tym razem ja) i zwrócić się z wnioskiem (odręcznie napisanym) o wydanie warunków na budowę sieci wodociągowej. Następie (przed uzyskaniem warunków lub już razem z warunkami) zamierzam postawić sprawę jasno:
- TAK sfinansuje budowę wodociągu,
- TAK, przekaże go gminie
- NIE, za wybudowany wodociąg będę oczekiwał zwrot 100% kosztów inwestycji 
- TAK, gmina/spółka wodna może to zwracać w ratach (sam również będę to musiał sfinansować z kredytu)

Nie bardzo mam czas na długie negocjacje. Zostawiam styczeń na ew. dogadanie się z gminą, ale już w styczniu rozpoczynamy prace związane z przygotowaniem dokumentacji (mapa jest, projekt będzie w 2 tygodnie). W tym czasie liczę na jakieś odpowiedzi z gminy (jakiekolwiek - byle oficjalne, na piśmie). Jeśli się nie uda dogadać, wstąpimy na drogę sądową. Jutro mam spotkanie z radcą prawnym, który ma mnie przygotować merytorycznie do rozmów z gminą/wójtem (jestem dość ekspresyjny więc dodatkowo muszę wziąć coś na uspokojenie  :wink: 

*Moje pytanie do osób które przechodziły podobną drogę, czy udało się komukolwiek dogadać z gminą?* 
oraz
*Czy udało się wam doprowadzić do negocjacji czy w ogóle nie chcieli rozmawiać?*

Zastanawia mnie też ten podatek adiacencki - do wysokości 50% - ale 50% czego? Podatku od nieruchomości? Ale ile to jest 50% z 0 zł ?  :Smile:   Podniesienie wartości nieruchomości tzn. o ile wzrośnie wartość mojej nieruchomości jeśli będzie miała wodę? A o ile wzrosła wartość nieruchomości sąsiada jak zrobił sobie studnie i ma wodę (szczęściarz 30 m ode mnie i wykopali). Wiem że to może pytanie do prawnika, ale ciekawi mnie jak to u was wyglądało - jak wzrosły koszty?

----------


## raafx

> Witajcie!
> Mój plan polega na tym, że chcę udać się jeszcze raz do gminy (tym razem ja) i zwrócić się z wnioskiem (odręcznie napisanym) o wydanie warunków na budowę sieci wodociągowej. Następie (przed uzyskaniem warunków lub już razem z warunkami) zamierzam postawić sprawę jasno:
> - TAK sfinansuje budowę wodociągu,
> - TAK, przekaże go gminie
> - NIE, za wybudowany wodociąg będę oczekiwał zwrot 100% kosztów inwestycji 
> - TAK, gmina/spółka wodna może to zwracać w ratach (sam również będę to musiał sfinansować z kredytu)


@tadziu69 jak poszło, masz jakieś wieści?

mnie też czeka batalia z gminą, będę miał do zbudowania prawie 500 metrów wodociągu i kanalizacji...

----------


## Bertha

100%  zwrotu kosztów to nie w Polsce. Jak wcześniej było napisane - po około roku wynegocjujesz 50%, jak sąd to więcej; pytanie kiedy ? Jeśli wszystkie postępowania sa zawieszone do końca epidemii.  A kto i kiedy ogłosi koniec epidemii?  :big lol:    Realnie nie liczyłbym na więcej niż 80% przy dużym szczęsciu.  Masz dzieci?  Może doczekają.

----------


## MalinaEl

> Jako że zakończyłem niedawno w sądzie spór dotyczący wykupu sieci wodociągowej, postanowiłem temat odświeżyć, chociaż wiem że trochę za późno na porady dla piszących wcześniej.
> Ale może przyda się innym. 
> 
> 
> 
> Nieprawda.
> Robisz kosztorys powykonawczy, załączasz faktury i składasz wniosek o wykup. 
> 
> 
> ...


Witam, 
wracam do tematu po dość długiej przerwie ale borykam się również z przekazaniem sieci wodociągowej. Chciałbym wiedzieć jakie środki były poniesione przez Ciebie a jakie sąd nakazał zwrócić. Wiem, iż propozycja przejęcia wodociągu za przysłowiową złotówkę 1 zł jest zakazanym procederem i jest to nadużywanie pozycji dominującej na rynku, w tej sytuacji przez Gminę i w moim przypadku polega to na próbie narzucaniu nieuczciwej ceny tzn ceny nadmiernie i rażąco niskiej i innych warunków.
Jeżeli nie jest to miejsce na takie dane proszę o odpowiedź na privie.

Z góry dzięki.

----------

